

Ask HN: Who is the guy I see every time I click on the Y logo accidentally? - phreeza

I have probably seen his face 50 times. You know the guy I am talking about, the one with the glasses pushed up on his head. Is he part of any successful or failed YC company that I might know? Just curious.
======
paulbaumgart
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tolmasky](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tolmasky)

~~~
phreeza
Ha, thanks!

------
gabriel34
I was also really curious about that. What about the other people? Can we get
some context on the photos (the rest of the slideshow, that is)?

~~~
darasan
The red-haired guy is Patrick Collison (co-founder of Auctomatic and Stripe).

